# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages English  translation help

## kamka

could anyone help me out with this particaulr phrase "When you're as far into his wounds"??? It's a part of a song, here's the whole context:
Must have been a fight
To keep your dreams alive
When you're as far into his wounds 
any help would be greatly appreciated  ::

----------


## Ken Watts

I can't help with the Russian but here are possible meanings in English:
When you're as far (to the greatest extent) into (interested in) his wounds (emotional injuries).  

> *wound* _noun_ (_plural_ *wounds*) . . . *2. emotional injury:* a lasting emotional or psychological injury
> - _still recovering from the wounds of a bitter divorce_

 Encarta(R) World English Dictionary [North American Edition] (2006) http://encarta.msn.com/dictionary_1861714178/wound.html  

> *as far as* *1.* to the greatest distance possible
> - _moved away as far as he could without seeming rude_  *2.* to the extent that
> - _She's happier as far as I can tell._

 Encarta(R) World English Dictionary [North American Edition] (2006) http://encarta.msn.com/dictionary_/far.html  

> *into* . . . _preposition_ . . . *9. enthusiastic about:* indicates interest in or enthusiasm about something ( _informal_ ) 
> - _really into tennis_

 Encarta(R) World English Dictionary [North American Edition] (2006)  http://encarta.msn.com/dictionary_/into.html

----------


## kamka

> I can't help with the Russian but here are possible meanings in English:
> When you're as far (to the greatest extent) into (interested in) his wounds (emotional injuries).     *wound* _noun_ (_plural_ *wounds*) . . . *2. emotional injury:* a lasting emotional or psychological injury
> - _still recovering from the wounds of a bitter divorce_   Encarta(R) World English Dictionary [North American Edition] (2006) http://encarta.msn.com/dictionary_1861714178/wound.html
> [quote:2agxmxz5]*as far as* *1.* to the greatest distance possible
> - _moved away as far as he could without seeming rude_  *2.* to the extent that
> - _She's happier as far as I can tell._

 Encarta(R) World English Dictionary [North American Edition] (2006) http://encarta.msn.com/dictionary_/far.html  

> *into* . . . _preposition_ . . . *9. enthusiastic about:* indicates interest in or enthusiasm about something ( _informal_ ) 
> - _really into tennis_

 Encarta(R) World English Dictionary [North American Edition] (2006)  http://encarta.msn.com/dictionary_/into.html[/quote:2agxmxz5] 
thanks, that helps a lot  ::

----------


## capecoddah

Must have been a fight 
To keep your dreams alive 
When you're as far into his wounds  
It was a struggle to do what you wanted (because) 
you were involved with someone else's problems... 
ie; It was hard to become a rock star (because) your band mate was a heroin addict.
It was hard to finish beauty school (because) your drunk boyfriend beat you.

----------


## twicker

> could anyone help me out with this particaulr phrase "When you're as far into his wounds"??? It's a part of a song, here's the whole context:
> Must have been a fight
> To keep your dreams alive
> When you're as far into his wounds 
> any help would be greatly appreciated

 So, I'm assuming this is from the "I Won't Let You Down" song on the B-side of "Hey Whatever". I found full lyrics here: http://www.westlifeweb.com/info/lyrics/ ... udown.html 
So -- "when you're as far into his wounds." From the full song, where it's two guys fighting over one girl, it's the second guy talking to the girl. 
He's telling her that he thinks it must have been really hard for her to keep her own dreams alive when she is so deep into his problems, into helping *him* heal -- "as far into his wounds." 
That's why, if the other guy (Bryan) is "gone tomorrow," Mark "won't feel no sorrow" -- because Bryan has gotten the girl to be focused completely on Bryan, and the girl isn't able to follow her own dreams. 
FYI, for many songs, the context is pretty much the entire song. 
Hope that helps! 
Yours,
Thomas

----------


## kamka

hi, thanks a lot for the help. And I'll bear that in mind  ::

----------

